# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  اجـــــواء مـــــاقبل مبـــــــاراة كــــادوقلي (حصري أون لاين)

## africanu

*دعــــــــــم رابطـــــة اطبــــــــاء المريخ 








*

----------


## africanu

*فـــي داخـــــل الطائر الميــــــمون


*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور يا ريس
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يوصلو بالسلامة

ابطال والله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يديك العافية يا علاء 
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*روعة يا ريس شغل نضيف و الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*انــــــــهم صفــــــــوة بــــــــلادي






*

----------


## مرهف

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مشكور يا حبيب البي
...

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

مشكور يا ريس



تســـــلم ياقلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسن حامد
					

يوصلو بالسلامة

ابطال والله




نحمد الله كثيراَ علي هذا النصـــر الغالي

مشــــكور ابو حميــــد
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
مشكور يا حبيب البي
...




تســــــلم ياقلب

ومشتـــــــاقوووون 
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*مشكوووووووووووووووور
صور رووووووووووعة
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*ليك كل التحايا والشكر
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*شكرا يا بطل
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*أفريكانو ملك الحصريات
نهنئك ونهنىء انفسنا بالعودة القوية للحصريات
متعك الله بالصحة والعافية حصريانكو والى المزيد من الحصريات !!
*

----------


## ابولين

*روعة وجمال 
ولا كلمة مافي --سلمت يا علاء من كل بلا
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووريا قلب
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*شكوووووووووووور يا ريس ...
متعك الله بالصحة والعافيــــــة ...
*

----------


## محمد star

*اووووووووه كلام جميل ياحبيب تسلم ايدك
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*عاد القلب فعاد التميز وعادت الروعه
تسلم افريكانو زعيم الحصريات
*

----------


## mosa2000

*أفريكانو  ربنا  يديك  العافية  ويذيدك  كمان  ويحفظك  ادخلتنا  في  اجواء  المباراة  بس  عندي  سؤال انت  البوست  دا  منزلوا  قبل  المباراة  ولا  بعد  المباراة  لو  قبل  المباراة  تكون  مصيبة  بعني  انا  اكون  داخل  المنتدي  وكنت شغال  رجافه  ساي  والله  الحبه  ما  شفته ولكن  والله  ليك  الشكر  ويديك  العافية
                        	*

----------

